# dar una calada / pitada / jalón



## pickypuck

El diccionario dice que en francés calada se dice "bouffée". Sin embargo, yo por aquí oigo que se dice "taffe", que según el diccionario significa "chupada" ¿Es un regionalismo entonces? Me han hablado de que "taffe" tiene otra acepción que por lo visto tiene algo que ver con el trabajo, pero no me dijeron nada más. ¿Cuál es? A todo esto, ¿cómo sería "dar una calada" entonces? En frases como, dame una calada, le voy a dar una calada, etc.

Merci!

¡Olé! 8)


----------



## mickaël

Hola,

Calada se dice "bouffée", eso es. 
_Une taffe_ es muy familiar, pero significa la misma cosa. Pero se dice de alguien quien fuma solamente. 

_Le taf_, tambien familiar significa el trabajo.


----------



## DearPrudence

Para "dar una calada", ¿no te conviene: 
passer un savon, sonner les cloches que está en el WR diccionario?

no sé que es chupada pero
le taf = el trabajo


----------



## pickypuck

Qué tal Mickaël.

¿Entonces se diría "tu me donnes une taffe/une bouffée? ¿Je fais une taffe/une bouffée? ¿O cómo?

Muy familiar dices, creo que has dado en el clavo... aquí hablan tan tan familiar que no me entero de nada...

¿Qué quieres decir con "alguien que fuma solamente"? No lo entiendo muy bien.

¡Gracias por contestar!

¡Olé! 8)


----------



## pickypuck

Hola DearPrudence.

Sí, he visto lo que dice el diccionario, pero no me fío  Es que no le veo la relación a esas frases con fumar, je, je.

¡Gracias por tu respuesta!

¡Olé! 8)


----------



## mickaël

Se dice _"tirer une taffe"_ = fumar
Se emplea en este sentido solamente.

_"Tirer une bouffée"_ es menos familiar.


_Edité : _

_Tu me files une taffe como dice DearPrudence. No habia entendido._


----------



## DearPrudence

Désolée, j'ai bien mal compris  
tu me donnes une taffe/une bouffée: en lenguaje familiar, yo diría: "*tu me files une taffe*" y "une bouffée" soñaría extraño aquí.
Y si tomas una calada a alguien sin preguntar, puedes decir:
"je te prends une taffe(, ça te dérange pas?)"


----------



## pickypuck

Pero si no se fuma un cigarro completo, sino que sólo le das una calada y ya está, ¿sería también tirer une taffe/une bouffée?

¡Olé! 8)

Ah, ¡vale! Ya me ha quedado claro, je, je.

¡Gracias!

¡Olé! 8)


----------



## mickaël

Sera "Filer une taffe" como dice DearPrudence.


----------



## pickypuck

Ok!

Merci!

Salut!

¡Olé! 8)


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Bonjour, buenas tardes

On dit aussi: une latte.
ej. Laisse-moi tirer une latte (En Savoie du moins)
Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## pickypuck

¿Que en Saboya se dice de otra manera?
¡¡¡Nooo!!!
¡Así nunca aprenderé francés!, je, je, je.

¡Muchas gracias por contestar Cintia&Martine! (No sé si quien me ha contestado es Cintia o Martine )

¡Olé! 8)


----------



## DearPrudence

No te preocupes, no lo sabía tampoco.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Hola, salut

J´ai oublié de préciser que c´était de l´argot

(pour le langage "jeune" c´est ma fille Cintia qui répond).
De mon temps on employait "taffe" mais ça fait 30 ans et j´ai pensé que peut-être ce mot n´était plus à la mode.
Attendez des confirmations (ou non) d´autres régions

Au revoir


----------



## pickypuck

En Alsace, où j'habite maintenant, on dit taffe... au moins les gens que je connais le disent.

Merci!

¡Olé! 8)


----------



## alorensal

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
Bonsoir tout le monde,
voilà ma question: "dame una calada" ça serait "donne-moi une bouffée"?
et puis, "dar una calada a un cigarro" "donner une bouffée à une cigarette"?  Je trouve ça bizarre.
Merci d'avance.


----------



## Silviases

Bonjour! quelqu'un peut m'aider? 
*Una pitada? (cigarrillo)
*Je n'ai vraiment pas d'idée
Merci!
Silvia


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Hola Silvia.

La pitada es la calada. **** Enlace roto. Martine (Mod...)


----------



## noroeme

En Colombia decimos una "copeada"...


----------



## noroeme

*Pero según el DRAE es:*
*calada**.* (Del part. de _calar_2). f. Acción y efecto de *calar* (ǁ penetrar un líquido en un cuerpo). ||* 2.* Acción y efecto de *calar* (ǁ disponer en el agua un arte para pescar). ||* 3.* Vuelo rápido del ave de rapiña, ya abatiéndose, ya levantándose. ||* 4.* Chupada que se da a un cigarro, puro, etc. ||* 5.* ant. Camino estrecho y áspero. *||* *dar una *~*.* fr. coloq. p. us. Reprender ásperamente. □ V. *cuerda **~*.
*Microsoft® Encarta® 2008. © 1993-2007 Microsoft Corporation. Reservados todos los derechos.*


----------



## swift

Hola:

Creo que el problema no es saber cuál término está recogido en el DRAE, sino determinar el significado de "pitada".  Imagino que viene de _pito_ o de _pitillo_.

Athos ya nos brindó la traducción al francés con su enlace.

Saludos,


swift


----------



## noroeme

Tienes razón... Y si viene de pito... "pitada" no se aplicaría muy bien en este caso, puesto que es el gesto inverso... 

Según el DRAE (aunque veo que no te gusta mucho el DRAE), pito es:
1. Sonido o golpe de pito. ||* 2.* Salida de tono, o concepto inoportuno o extravagante. _Dar una pitada_


----------



## swift

Hola Noroeme:

Sí, pero yo hablaba de este otro pitillo. Imagínate el trabajo que supondría fumar soplando  .

Saludos,


swift


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Buenas noches.

*Pitada* no está recogido en el DRAE pero sí *pitar* en el tema que nos ocupa:



> 5. tr._ Am. Mer._ Fumar cigarrillos.


----------



## Juan Nadie

Si pito es cigarro... de aquí se deriva todo lo demás: verbo, pitar; acción, pitada...
Así que sigue el link de Athos de Tracia.


----------



## Sopi

Une "taffe", en argot


----------



## Llirios

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
Hola a todos... Salut à tous...

A ver si alguien sabe decirme cómo se dice : Dar un jalón (cigarrillo). Es decir, mientras fumamos, alguien nos pide para fumar un poco del mismo cigarrillo. En el argot popular venezolano solemos decirlo así (Ej: ¡Dame un jalón!), no lo sé en los demás países... 

Gracias de antemano... Merci d'avance


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes, bonjour,

Como vez, ya se había preguntado lo mismo pero con otras palabras de argot. Gracias por hacernos descubrir cómo se dice en tu país.
En francés:
- taffe / latte (menos conocido, lee el hilo entero)

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------

